# 2006 R1000



## Indiana Jones (Oct 28, 2009)

I am thinking about purchasing a 2006 Cannondale R1000 from a buddy of mine because he is upgrading his bike. I am wondering if anyone knows a fair price for the bike is? It has been ridden fairly hard a few 70.3 races, etc. I am getting the bike, but I will eventually be swapping out the frame for a Tri specific frame. I can't find many 2006 R1000's around so... Thanks for your input.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Oct 28, 2009)

I am asking because I see a few from 350-450 range and a few less in the 500-600 range... however the conditions of the bikes don't seem to be too different.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Are you only refer to frame only?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Check the completed listings on ebay for similar models. That should give you a pretty good idea of what it is worth.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Oct 28, 2009)

Complete Bike... I am thinking 400-450 is a fair price


----------



## rshank (Nov 30, 2007)

what components are on the bike? what wheels are on the bike?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Based on Cannondale spec sheet this is a caad 8 frame with Ultegra grouppo & Ksyrium equipe wheels, if you can get it for $450 that is a good deal.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/CUSA/model-6RR1D.html


----------



## Indiana Jones (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats the bike.


----------



## Sirveyir (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is the link to BikePedia listing for the 2006 R1000. MSRP of $1900. $450 is a very good price for that bike. Ebay price would be more like $800 if it is in good shape, no crashes, etc. http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2006&Brand=Cannondale&Model=R1000&Type=bike


----------

